# Done too early - what to do?



## chris1237 (Jun 17, 2006)

I think it would be ok in the cooler I would also rap it around a few old towls.

Chris


----------



## wittdog (Jun 17, 2006)

Cruising said:
			
		

> My daughter's graduation party is today and she asked me to make some pulled pork.  The party starts at 3 (probably put food out around 4:30).
> 
> The problem is I just pulled one butt off at 10am.  I double-wrapped in foil and put it in a cooler in the sun (it's suppose to hit 90 today).  I took it off at 195.
> 
> ...


Keep it in the cooler and put some newspaper or a towel in tje cooler to help hold the heat. It will hold for 6 hrs in the cooler no problem. Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 17, 2006)

Cruising said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should be fine in the sun. I know your going to be busy but get some pics....


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 17, 2006)

Good to see you around again!!  

If you are worried...stick it in the oven (in the foil) for 45 minutes or so to get it hotter...you should be fine!!  

Congrats to the graduate!! =D>  =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 17, 2006)

Cruising said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before you stick it into the oven, stick it with a thermometer to check the meat temp. If it's anywhere near 160*, don't bother with the oven, just pull and serve.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 17, 2006)

Cruising, the meat is bad! Wrap it in foil and send it to me right away and I will handle it properly for you! Nice looking stuff!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

I love it when people take close-ups and *GET THEM IN FOCUS!!*  Nice job!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 17, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I love it when people take close-ups and *GET THEM IN FOCUS!!*  Nice job!



Must be that macro thingy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2006)

very nice...can't wait to start mine later tonight.


----------



## john pen (Jun 17, 2006)

Some of my best butts/briskets have been ones that have stayed i my Carlilse (warmer) for 5 or 6 hours....


----------

